# PCOS Weight Loss, Metformin and Ovulation



## Missus_L

Hiya all!

This may have been asked loads of times but I can't seem to find anything and it's on my mind BIG time :flower:

I am wondering how all you ladies with PCOS find out how you are ovulating if AF is a pain in the backside and is not a regular visitor. This is something I do not have a clue about as I have no signs of it at all and the OV sticks don't show that I am ever (I have read that this can be an effect of PCOS).

Also, are you struggling with weight loss too? Have you tried any weight plans that have helped you to lose weight? I'm currently on the Cambridge Weight Plan, a meal replacement diet that I am hoping to sheal a lot more weight on.

Metformin - what is this supposed to do for PCOS? I don't seem to be having any side effects apart from a metalic taste in my mouth. I haven't had AF visiting on a regular basis since taking it and I haven't lost any weight either.

Sorry for all the questions but I do hope someone can clear this in my mind :flower:


----------



## wantanerd

I never know when I am ovulating unless I get blood drawn telling me I did. It is sporadic though. I think I ovulated three times in the past year. Twice with help. 

The weight was the first sign I had that sent me to the doctor 10 years ago. I had tried to lose weight for 6 months and I lost nothing. I was put on metformin, went on a low carb diet and exercised and lost weight. 
I slacked off during college and then again when I met my husband but I went back on the band wagon in 09 and lost 50 pounds. Now I am watching my carb intake, drinking a ton of water and exercising. 
Metformin is best used on a low carb diet. I take metformin, watch my carbs and lose weight. Maybe you aren't on a high enough dosage or you are one of the lucky women who don't have the side effects. Metformin is supposed to regulate the insulin resistance, balance hormones and reduce cysts. It takes a few months to get AF using metformin alone and you can still have irregular periods. My Af straightens out the closer I get to a body mass index of 25.


----------



## MillieMoo

Hiya! I was a lttcer and saw your post and thought I'd let you know of my experience with pcos. I was diagnosed in may 09 and put on metformin to try and regulate my cycles as they were all over the place! After 2 months I also started taking clomid at the same time! I took it for 9 months and nothing at all but all the while taking metformin too. I then had my last cycle of clomid last september and was waiting to start iui. 

By this time with the metformin alone it had regulated my cycles and I was having regular 30 day cycles! We weren't concentrating on ttc as we were resigned to the fact we were going to start treatment and then I found out in February I was pregnant naturally! I believe it was the metformin that regulated my hormones and made me ovulate like normal! I'm now almost 20 weeks! 

I'm telling you this as I'm just saying stick with the metformin even if you feel it's not doing anything because it works over the long term! Good luck!


----------



## justkitty

Come off cambridge diet. It messes your hormones up and takes ages
for them to improve - learned from experience. Look for egg White mucus and you'll ovulate within a day or two of that.

High protein, low carb...


----------



## StephHastings

Missus_L said:


> Hiya all!
> 
> This may have been asked loads of times but I can't seem to find anything and it's on my mind BIG time :flower:
> 
> I am wondering how all you ladies with PCOS find out how you are ovulating if AF is a pain in the backside and is not a regular visitor. This is something I do not have a clue about as I have no signs of it at all and the OV sticks don't show that I am ever (I have read that this can be an effect of PCOS).
> 
> Also, are you struggling with weight loss too? Have you tried any weight plans that have helped you to lose weight? I'm currently on the Cambridge Weight Plan, a meal replacement diet that I am hoping to sheal a lot more weight on.
> 
> Metformin - what is this supposed to do for PCOS? I don't seem to be having any side effects apart from a metalic taste in my mouth. I haven't had AF visiting on a regular basis since taking it and I haven't lost any weight either.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but I do hope someone can clear this in my mind :flower:

Hello,

I am 33 yrs old next week, and I have PCOS and have had since I was 21 yrs old. I have a 5 yr old child who was born 02/14/2006. When I got pregnant with him I had no idea I was pregnant because my AF's were all over the place. Woman with PCOS can ovulate every cycle or not ovulate at all and still have a AF. The back pain that I notice when AF comes is in my back ( lower). Metformin is a wonder drug, and when I was on it thats when I became pregnant. Metformin, reduces your hormones and brings them back to normal so your body can produce the normal way. I am also on CLOMID 100MG and currently on CD 18 and I have about 11 days before I can test for HPT. Always take Metformin with food twice a day, never take it without because it can make your stomach hurt BIG TIME..
Metformin takes anywhere from 3-6 months IF you are taking regularly on a daily basis, to completely work. Dont give up. God has a plan for everyone!!! I am here if you ever wanna chat.. BABYDUST to you !!


----------



## Missus_L

Thanks all! I've got more of an insight now :) justkitty have you had a really bad experience of this then? Is it bad for me to do this with pcos and ttc?


----------



## justkitty

Yes I did. Told cambridge lady I was ttc and she said it would help. Did it for 10 weeks and I felt so I'll and didn't get a period. Spoke to Cambridge lady and she said it happened like that occasionally. Basically it's taken me 9 months to recover.... The diet starves the body so reproductive elements shut down first- part of our human survival... It messes up the pituitary gland hormones. With pcos you've already got an imbalance and for me Cambridge made it worse.

I hate to say it but the trade off wasn't worth it, like most I regained all the weight and it's so true that you should lose weight slowly at 1lb a week. It's frustrating I know but do you really want a longer wait?

Use the money for personal training maybe or swim membership. Low carb, high protein but not Atkins will really help.

Hope that helps x


----------



## Missus_L

Hiya all! I just wanted to update my thread and see if there is anything else I should be doing now.

I am still taking the metformin and I still do not have regular cycles and I still don't think I am OV'ing. I don't have any of the regular signs of it and I attempted temping but I was up and down all the time and OPK's aren't reliable for me either. I have always been a warm person but since taking the Metformin, I have random hot flushes and sweats. 

Does anyone else know any ways of me finding out if I'm OV'ing?


----------



## Cridge

missus, I don't think you're ovulating. I've been dealing with PCOS for 14 years and very rarely ovulate. I temp charted faithfully for many years so I know what to look for in my own body. If I suspect I've ovulated, I'll know based on taking my temp just one morning (if it's 98.0 or above, I've ovulated). I just know my body that well - but it took years of tracking to know. If your temps are all over the place, your hormones are all over the place. I've dealt with the "mountain range" temps and that's never a good thing. LH tests will always be off as well because with PCOS you have a persistently high LH level. So those tests are pretty much worthless.

What it sounds like you need to do is bring on AF (I use natural progesterone cream, but most use provera), then try clomid. With me, clomid will regulate me for a month or two after I've taken it, but then it's back to "normal". I'm still working on trying to bring around any kind of ovulatory cycle, but what has helped regulate my hormones a little (and therefore my temps) is a healthy diet and exercise. Taking Metformin is also a good thing. I've been on met a few times over the years, this last time I've been on 2000mg for over a year and I still don't have a regular cycle. 

I think in your case, based on the symptoms you're describing, you're going to need a little more help in the way of clomid, femara or injectables.

Good luck!


----------



## Missus_L

Thanks for your reply. I've been thinking this too. I know I have some clomid from my last FS but was told not to use them (won't hurt if I try eh!) and I might have some provera too - I'll have a check and see if I can give that a go as I've not used clomid with metformin yet. I only see my FS in November now so I will mention the option of injectables to him and will see if that does any good.

Wishing you all the best too!


----------



## Cridge

Hi again! I just noticed in your siggie that you've only ovulated once on clomid...hmmm. It sounds like injectables are your best bet (unless you can try femara, but it sounds like that's not very well known in the UK). It's possible that the metformin will help with another round of clomid, and if you have some, I'd go ahead and give it a go, but I would bet you'll need something a little stronger.

I know your frustration! I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Missus_L

Aww thanks for the info! Hopefully they give me something soon then. I will wait another week or 2 for AF to arrive (would be a shock if it did!) then look into the provera and clomid.


----------

